# بعد اذنكم جميعا



## sony_33 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*لماذا لا يوجد قسم خاص للكاريكاتير مثل جميع المنتديات*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*كاريكاتير في منتدى الكنيسة !*

*معتقدش انها فكرة حلوة ..*

*ممكن الكاريكاتير تحطة في المنتدى الترفيهي*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> معتقدش انها فكرة حلوة ..


ههههههه وانا معاكي مش حلوة كفاية الترفيهي شكرا سوني علي الفكرة


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*معتقدش انة هيكون حيوى بلذات ان  المنتدى الترفيهى موجود*
*شكرا ليك سونى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*دنا نفسي في قسم خاص للفوتوشوب و مستلزماتة و دروسة و روك مش راضي*

*




*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> دنا نفسي في قسم خاص للفوتوشوب و مستلزماتة و دروسة و روك مش راضي


*يا رييييييت يا فراشة..
اصلي بدرس هندسة عمارة..
و الفصل دا بيحكولنا انه ممكن نعمل مشاريع على الفوتوشوب..و اصلي معرفش عنه حاااااجة..
بس فكره القسم دا رائعة ..منستفيد منه كتيييييير
الرب يباركك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا رييييييت يا فراشة..*
> *اصلي بدرس هندسة عمارة..*
> *و الفصل دا بيحكولنا انه ممكن نعمل مشاريع على الفوتوشوب..و اصلي معرفش عنه حاااااجة..*
> *بس فكره القسم دا رائعة ..منستفيد منه كتيييييير*
> *الرب يباركك*


* صدقيني انا كل شوية و التانية بزن على روك*

*يمكن يرضى*

*نعمل حلقة صلاة علشان يوااااااااااااااااااااافق الزعيم*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> صدقيني انا كل شوية و التانية بزن على روك
> 
> يمكن يرضى
> 
> نعمل حلقة صلاة علشان يوااااااااااااااااااااافق الزعيم



فية قسم تطوير المواقع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> فية قسم تطوير المواقع


* مال قسم تطوير المواقع بالفوتو شوب ؟*​


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فيه دروس فوتو شوب يا فراشة


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فى قسم تطوير المواقع


----------

